# P0430 cat converter bank 2 HELP!!!



## FreddyTovar (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi everyone. I got a serious headache on my hands. 2001 Nissan maxima SE with approx 180,000 miles. It was marking p0430 catalytic converter bank 2 below threshold. I replaced it with a used WORKING converter from an infiniti i35. Everything is identical same motor and all. The Infiniti just passed smog and was totaled so they gave me the complete exhaust system which I switched out with the maxima. I erased the codes and it was saying two sensors (o2 and catalytic were not ready) then finally my check engine light came back on. I replaced the o2 sensor on bank two which I believe is right below the one on top by the radiator. Any ideas??? I need to pass smog within 2 weeks! Thanks!


----------



## windsmith (Jun 28, 2011)

Check spark and fuel for the cylinders that feed bank 2, also make sure that you actually replaced the bank 2 downstream sensor (not the bank 1 or upstream sensor). Lastly, try replacing the upstream bank 2 sensor. Don't overlook any possible vacuum leaks.


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

Surprisingly, a slowly dying MAF sensor can cause P0420/0430 and secondary O2 codes. I recently replaced my original MAF in my '02 with the updated AM600 MAF and my constant P0430 and secondary O2 codes at first stopped coming back as quickly, now haven't had any in more than a week and 500+ miles of driving.


----------



## windsmith (Jun 28, 2011)

Scottwax said:


> I recently replaced my original MAF in my '02 with the updated AM600 MAF


Does this MAF work in the '01 as well? Is it available through the online aftermarket suppliers? If so, how can it be distinguished from the 'original'?


----------



## Scottwax (Mar 19, 2011)

The '00-01s use the same MAF for those two years only. Not very expensive, should be $100 or a little less even through the dealer. The '02-03 MAFs are known for failure, especially the ones on Maximas with a build date prior to 10/01, the AM600 MAF apparently is a lot more reliable. The main reason I got it is that I have a 6 speed '02 and it has a hesitation when you accelerate and I needed the updated MAF for the ECU reflash to cure the hesitation. The lack of codes is a happy side effect.


----------



## LuisaM (Apr 12, 2017)

which cat converter do I need for 2001 Nissan Frontier XE 6cyl with code P0430?


----------

